# 3w4 vs 8w7



## rhoynarqueen (Dec 12, 2014)

Just... talk about them? 

Yeah. 

I'm pretty damn sure I'm 3w4. But I originally was types as 8w7 and I'm curious about the similarities between 3s and 8s in general, especially 3w4 and 8w7.


----------



## allergy (Jul 16, 2014)

Eights long for independence through personal success. Threes thrive on success and the praise it brings. Same means, different end game. 

Personally, I was typed as a 5w6/8w7/3 balanced wings for a long time before I actually looked into it. When I read up on the core desires of each type I came to the conclusion that I was probably a three, haha. Intellectual 3's mistype as 5's, and independent 3's mistype as 8's, so by being a ISTP I got the blunt of both of those. But I'm a softy for attention and success. Still need to figure out myself, but I have time.


----------



## cir (Oct 4, 2013)

It doesn't take much for an 8w7 to cut people out of their lives. Something tells me a 3w4 is a bit hesitant to resort to that.

The person who is most hurt by this interaction is probably the 3w4. Eights are like the _least_ social enneatype, and our defensive mechanism is denial, such as by ignoring people. The 3w4 will try still be friends with the 8w7. The 8w7 probably forgot the 3w4 even exists.

/true-story. Sorry, some people are just not worth my time.


----------



## rhoynarqueen (Dec 12, 2014)

^ I actually relate to that, but will mourn the loss for years, despite knowing that the person would just continue to aggravate me to no end if we continued to talk.


----------

